# plants for darts



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ok my lights will be here Thursday and I have the substrate more or less in place so I am coming begging.....does anyone have any cuttings from there plants they sell cheap or want rid of I will obviously pay postage am new to darts and plants so think this will be my best option along with buying a few larger species....if you can help please let me know thanks!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Drop Ade a Pm ( Wolfenrook ) he always has loads of cuttings.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

can anyone help please I will buy or pay for postage?


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

What type of plants/cuttings are you looking for? I've trimmed some Scindapsus Pictus from my uninhabited vivs which may still be ok and have some bromeliad pups in the conservatory which I could send you for the cost of postage.

It's usually best to get plants that haven't been in someone else's viv due to the chance of picking up diseases. Take a look at Rainforestvivs. I was there yesterday and Richie has some stunning plants and mosses in stock. I've had some posted from him too and was very pleased with what I got.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

if you are happy to pay, then why not use terraworld tropicals on ebay? 

Houseplant, terrarium items in Terra World Tropicals store on eBay!

i am sure if you post a link to plants that you like, someone can advise you if they would be suitable.

i have used this for 95% of my plants and they have all been top quality and i am sure a lot of other people would recommend them :2thumb:

i have also used just just airplants and Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper and again, so have sooo many others on this site. :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

To be honest, the best plants I've had have been from Dutch Rana and Dartfrog, with broms from Mike at BAKS meetings. I used to use a couple of other suppliers, but I found out their broms were coming with free live food, in the form of scale bugs....:lol2: Before anybody asks, sorry I'm not willing to name names.

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i like dart frog, i just have 2 personal qualms 

1) postage cost
2) price, i know they are advertised as cuttings, but at other places i can get established plants for a similar price


that is just me though. this can be offset against their availability of harder to find plants, and the knowledge they are suitable for dart frogs.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> i like dart frog, i just have 2 personal qualms
> 
> 1) postage cost
> 2) price, i know they are advertised as cuttings, but at other places i can get established plants for a similar price
> ...


1 Maybe one day, try shipping the same yourself for less.... See how you enjoy making a loss. It's not even just the actual postage cost, the bags, boxes and loose fill cost money too.

2 Your choice, however I can't say I've seen anywhere else in the UK selling Marcgravia for one.. I've had loads of cutting from DF, they all grew like crazy. Potted plants however often don't adapt to viv conditions as readily. Hence bromeliad offsets are often a much better bet than a mature, pot grown, bromeliad.

Seriously, just drop the anti Dartfrog garbage bud, it's like listening to a stuck record. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You will take the point I had and use it as if you said it..good job. 

I don't think I was anti dart frog, if I was so anti, I wouldn't have spent the sums of money i have. I would drop this elitist attitude, you are in fact the one sounding like a broken record....:lol2:

Some comments (maybe you should adopt this sign off)

Callum


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Daz, last year Ade sent me some cuttings (going to dig him in deep here lol) and they have flourished. I think one of them is called ficus panama or something a long those lines... took a while to get started but once they get going they look fab. I rec those would look awesome in a DF viv! Ask him nicely and get ya sen' to Baks next weekend to fleece mallet Mike for all he's worth (I've heard great things about his broms)!!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm wondering if Ade has confused you for another poster who is REALLY anti Dart Frog who's not a fan of the postage costs either.

I will say though that when Dartfrog were at the last BAKS meet Marc had some really good sized mature plants and was rather knowledgable about what he had and offered some good advice. I had a few big broms off him at a fiver a go and I think Adam had a begonia shulzei off him for a decent price too.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

James is right about Ade.
He can`t keep darts but damn he grows a mean plant lmao :2thumb:



Only joking about the darts bud.


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> I'm wondering if Ade has confused you for another poster.


 
I think your right there Jonny.


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> James is right about Ade.
> He can`t keep darts but damn he grows a mean plant lmao :2thumb:


PMSL... :mf_dribble: Only you could get away with saying that!!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> fleece mallet Mike for all he's worth (I've heard great things about his broms)!!


My broms off Mike are stunners, anybody going to BAKS needs to make a beeline for his table before the best stuff shifts.........


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> PMSL... :mf_dribble: Only you could get away with saying that!!


 
The important thing is that he`ll know I`m only jesting.
I`ve bought several frogs off him and they`ve been of awesome quality.
And I`m now waiting for my next lot off him.

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Think it's about time we all got in the spirit of things, you know it would eventually come back to this


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought a cracking begonia from Dartfrog and its massive know and still going strong. I have also had more cuttings from Ade than I know what to do with all have flourished. Finally I can't recommend Mikes broms enought. I have had 8 or 9 from him and all are doing very well.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> I'm wondering if Ade has confused you for another poster who is REALLY anti Dart Frog who's not a fan of the postage costs either.


Yup. Sorry Plasma, it's just somebody else kept complaining over and over about his shipping, then you commented about it and copped it. lol Sorry about that.  I think you owe me an appology to though, getting fed up of seeing people complain about having to pay what royal mail charge, but aiming it at the seller, well it's hardly an elitist attitude is it now?



frogman955 said:


> The important thing is that he`ll know I`m only jesting.
> I`ve bought several frogs off him and they`ve been of awesome quality.
> And I`m now waiting for my next lot off him.
> 
> Mike


You're out of luck, sold them to Adam as he wanted a second pair. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Terrarium Supplies said:


> Think it's about time we all got in the spirit of things, you know it would eventually come back to this
> 
> image


Still missing a giant turkey baster... Other than that, fairly realistic!










:lol2:

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Accepted.

Apologies for the elitist remark.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> Accepted.
> 
> *Apologies for the elitist remark.*


Now I feel an ass for the edit getting upset about the elitist remark. :lol2: I'm touchy about it though, some of the biggest twerps on here like to pull that one out when they can't win a discussion/debate with logic and rational discussion. It's made me a bit quick to get annoyed when somebody calls me it.  Once you meet me, you'll know it's not who I am at all, hopefully. lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> You're out of luck, sold them to Adam as he wanted a second pair. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ade


 
Not if you value your life lmao.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Not if you value your life lmao.
> 
> 
> Mike


You're going to set Julia on me? :gasp: That's low bud. :lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Anyone ever said how DF overprices on P&P!!! Marc pull your socks up.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Can`t tell you that, it would spoil the surprise :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i just saw your edit, i was going to elaborate.

i do apologize sincerely for the remark. 

i don't have a _problem_ with the postage, if i did, i would boycott it and not even have mentioned it. i even said i like it. i have used it, spent quite a few quid there and if i lived near the shop..well i think i would live IN the shop :lol2: 
i couldn't even begin to source the various plants they have and that is why it is *the* one stop shop, but....the postage is higher, not outlandish or unfair, just higher. that is all i was trying to convey.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Anyone ever said how DF overprices on P&P!!! Marc pull your socks up.



With a bit of luck, when they float RM they may just reduce their prices a bit.... £6,85 for a small package up to 2k!!! That said, some couriers are even worst, especially parcel force..... I've always used FedEx or UPS when I need to courier something, or DHL a few times (now Yodel).

Then there's VAT on fuel, on top of already extortionate fuel prices... I actually knew a bloke who was put out of business by a combination of rising shipping costs and an earthquake destroying his tanks and the insurer not paying up enough.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Then there's VAT on fuel, on top of already extortionate fuel prices... I actually knew a bloke who was put out of business by a combination of rising shipping costs and an earthquake destroying his tanks and the insurer not paying up enough.


Everyone gets out of it when mother nature strikes. Let's hope when RM floats that we finally come out of the dark ages and have a Sunday delivery... Surely were all at home then and can actually take parcels without the need of them going back to base and getting a good olde bashing.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Can`t tell you that, it would spoil the surprise :lol2:.
> 
> 
> Mike


Be careful Mike I think he sold me an empty viv!:lol2:

Only kidding my daughter has seen the pair and heard him calling, unfortunately I have yet to see them despite spending hours ( and I mean hours) looking into the viv!:bash:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> i just saw your edit, i was going to elaborate.
> 
> i do apologize sincerely for the remark.
> 
> ...


Heh I apologize sincerely for getting snarky with you. :lol2:

I can't argue that he charges more than some for shipping no. That said, one of my fave plant sources is Dutch Rana, which costs about 25 euros shipping just for a few plants. :lol2:

I'm lucky now though to be in the situation where I very rarely need to buy new plants. Some may hate me for it, but I happily take cuttings from one viv to grow in another, and I am lucky in that I have had no problems doing this. I only do it from vivs that I've had up and running, with frogs, for a while though, I certainly wouldn't do it from a viv with recently purchased frogs in it. I just buy a few broms every now and then off Mike. Mine pup so a lot of the time I can just use the offsets, but I just like to get some new ones for the variety. That and been a pum keeper I get through a LOT of broms. My bribri females are terrible for example, they overdo the infertile egg feeding big time. Rotting eggs tends to pretty quickly rot the brom they're in....:censor:

Then there is the viv where I still have broms from the 2 sellers with a scale problem. It's a pum viv, so I just sacrifice broms to it. The baby pums love the male scale insects, they gobble them down greedily. :lol2: They'd end up rotting anyway end of the day.:censor: I keep my more expensive and showy broms well away from that viv and frogs. :lol2:

Oh and the cuttings I sell come from vivs with frogs in yes. I make this perfectly clear when I sell them dirt cheap at BAKS. If somebody is that worried, there is always the option of looking up how to do a bleech bath, and/or growing them on outside of the viv and using cuttings from the subsequent plants. You pay your money, you make your choice. I don't lie or omit the fact that my cuttings come from vivs with frogs, I make a point of telling folks.: victory: Sometimes the same people are buying baby frogs that have lived in the same viv as the plants came from, to go in the same viv at home.... :lol2: Everything comes with some risk, even plants grown in a greenhouse. Heck, Stu's mossi larvae and bloodworm come with a higher risk of carrying pathogens than plants do! But his frogs are some of the healthiest you'll find. He knows the risks, but feels the reward is worth it. Same with folks who feed their adult frogs with field sweepings, or use wood, moss and leaves collected from the wild etc etc etc.

Biosecurity is wonderful, take it too far though and you'll be enjoying your kitchen roll bottomed viv filled with plastic plants and resin wood. You wont have frogs in there though, as they may be carrying pathogens. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Besides, if you have frogs, you've got to give them live food, and the gods alone know what pathogens the live food may have on it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oops, I may have just started another RFUK debate on this thread. :whistling2: Sorry Darren!:lol2:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Everyone gets out of it when mother nature strikes. Let's hope when RM floats that we finally come out of the dark ages and have a Sunday delivery... Surely were all at home then and can actually take parcels without the need of them going back to base and getting a good olde bashing.


You're not wrong there bud! Sadly there are folks in the UK though who want to travel back in time where services are concerned! They still think that we live in a country where Sunday is some sort of sacred day.. Oddly they change their tune when it comes down to the emergency services, nurses in hospitals etc... It's ok for them to have to work 7 day rotas, 365 days a year, but not ok for postal workers or shop staff.....

Don't be insulted by this question, but are you old enough to remember when RM actually did 2 deliveries/collections a day? 1st post and 2nd post. They upped their prices, but reduced their service levels..

Ooops, you found another topic I get up on my soap box about! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i've ordered from dartfrog a few times, simply because i live in cornwall and dont keep a bearded dragon, it's pointless me going to shop lol

got some top quality stuff, also got some stuff i havent been over the moon about to be fair, and whilst paying £15 for delivery does do my nut in, i usually buy a load of stuff so it's a bit more worth while


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Don't be insulted by this question, but are you old enough to remember when RM actually did 2 deliveries/collections a day? 1st post and 2nd post. They upped their prices, but reduced their service levels..


I think I can : victory: morning and late afternoon up here if I can remember rightly but then again, I may be wrong so just poke me :whip:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I think I can : victory: morning and late afternoon up here if I can remember rightly but then again, I may be wrong so just poke me :whip:


we used to get one around 8am and then another at 1pm-2pm

now i get it whenever they feel like it and everything else comes via yodel etc


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> we used to get one around 8am and then another at 1pm-2pm
> 
> now i get it whenever they feel like it and everything else comes via yodel etc


Sounds about right Meef.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's the one. Our post shows up about 2-3pm (if at all) most days, and this includes stuff sent via SD by 1pm.... We have one postman that sometimes covers us for larger parcels who if I get send a box labled live insects makes us his first call just in case it's tarantulas, but he's the exception not the rule. We live 15 minutes from a main sorting office....

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I find royal mail stroll up around mid day , ignore the front shed and then take it back to the bloody depot.

At least the other couriers have the decency to either leave it in the shed or leave it with a neighbour. 

Working in retail, I hate working Sundays, so I do not expect Sunday delivery, just reasonable weekday deliveries. I.e. the evening or early morning...when the majority of people are in.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> I find royal mail stroll up around mid day , ignore the front shed and then take it back to the bloody depot.
> 
> At least the other couriers have the decency to either leave it in the shed or leave it with a neighbour.
> 
> Working in retail, I hate working Sundays, so I do not expect Sunday delivery, just reasonable weekday deliveries. I.e. the evening or early morning...when the majority of people are in.


Then there's when you get a "not enough postage" note through, dash to the depot at a cost of £5 each way, pay £1.80 for the missing postage + a fee, only for them to hand you a letter from an NHS service where the post room forgot to frank it, and the letter is just an appointment that you were told about over the phone. :bash: True story that.

Folks wonder why I HATE RM....

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

recent ones include me getting a note through door as i was out, it says office open from 8, so set off to work a little late to get there at 8, bloody closed till 8.30. Mother had them put a top she ordered in the bin as a good place to store it!!


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

Wolfenrook said:


> To be honest, the best plants I've had have been from Dutch Rana and Dartfrog, with broms from Mike at BAKS meetings. I used to use a couple of other suppliers, but I found out their broms were coming with free live food, in the form of scale bugs....:lol2: Before anybody asks, sorry I'm not willing to name names.
> 
> Ade


even by PM?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry bud, not even by PM.  If it got out, I'd still end up been accused of stirring... I prefer to help folks to avoid mistakes, but in this case it's better for all if folks find out for themselves.

Ade


----------

